# Eastern blue tongue or blotched blue tongue



## Netteddragon (Jan 3, 2014)

Ok so most of you know I was going to get a central netted dragon but now I've changed my mind to go with the blue tongue family I have heard these guys have great personalities and you can handle them, and they aren't fast like the dragon family but now I need to know which one is better.


Blotched blue tongue lizard: these guys I have found them for 100$ and they grow only 45 cm and don't need a license


Eastern blue tongue lizard: they guys don't have a nicer pattern than the blotched but they don't need a license either and they are 79$ 


So finally I need to know how BIG THE TANK SHOULD BE FOR 1 OF THESE GUYS and which one will be better for me 


Oh and btw I'm a newbie with lizards I chose these to cause they don't need a license


----------



## NickGeee (Jan 3, 2014)

I think a 3 foot with uvb and heat will suit one...


----------



## Vengeance (Jan 3, 2014)

Hello Netteddragon, 

It is nice to see another person considering Blue Tongued Lizards! Blueys are fantastic critters and are really personable, once they settle into their new homes.

I don't know much about Blotched Blue Tongues as I do not keep them, however patterns are variable depending on the locality of the animal. In my opinion, there are some stunning Easterns out there, just as there are beautiful Blotchies, although I should say that I am biased on that opinion, disregard it if you wish. Of course, if you find the appearance of a Blotched Blue Tongue more pleasing to the eye, and you're keen on getting one, go for it. Personality wise I can't say if they are different, given that I do not have experience with them, although Easterns are often considered a solitary animal, while Blotchies can live in communities without an issue. Granted, with enough space either species could co-exist without a problem, although as you're only enquiring about the size enclosure needed for one, I am going to assume that you are not planning on keeping multiple lizards in the one indoor enclosure. Either way, both lizards are a fantastic choice for a beginner. 

I recommend a 120cm long by 60cm wide by 45cm high (to 60cm high) enclosure for a single adult Eastern, as they can grow to lengths of 60cm. They may live in an adult size enclosure from first obtaining them, although be sure to provide hides so the lizard may feel safe. They love to burrow, therefore substrate that is deep enough to be burrowed in would be appreciated although is not essential.

If you would be happy with the more expensive animal, for $21 extra it would be best to purchase the one you really want, as their care requirements are essentially the same. I am by no means an expert on the matter, as I have only kept reptiles for ten months, please keep that in mind when considering my response.


----------



## Netteddragon (Jan 4, 2014)

Well I think I'm gonna get a eastern


----------



## aj33340 (Jan 7, 2014)

i have both blotched and eastern they live together as that's how i got them and they are happy together my blotched has a lot more personality than the eastern 
my blotched


----------



## meako (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh and btw I'm a newbie with lizards I chose these to cause they don't need a license 

I think you do. It varies state to state. NSW you need a license.
Oh inVic you don't.


----------



## danieloflat (Jan 12, 2014)

I keep both an Eastern and a Blotched both housed together in a large outdoor enclosure, Personally I much prefer Blotched as I feel they have more character and they can have beautiful markings. I like my eastern.. but I Love my Blotchy


----------

